# Henry County, GA



## Flybutter (May 3, 2020)

I typically do metal detecting but am very interested in bottle digging as well if anyone would be willing to teach me a thing or two, or let me tag along!


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 9, 2020)

Flybutter said:


> I typically do metal detecting but am very interested in bottle digging as well if anyone would be willing to teach me a thing or two, or let me tag along!


Your not far from me social circle ga are you interested?


----------



## Flybutter (Aug 9, 2020)

Hey! Yep - still looking for a buddy!


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 9, 2020)

I live right in the middle of two next to the old cotton mill I've lived hear 20 years an never know this place was not even 100 yards from my my home. But it's a dump site for the mill village that was used for 50 years give or take.  The oldest thing I've dug up was a Madison bottling works 1872 that was broken. Dixie list that bottle as extremely rare it's so rare there is no price or value on it. I dug two of that one an three social circle bottling works all broke but a good sign an very possible there are more.  The newest is a GA plate dated 1948. This place is huge it covers an acre an was over grown I've dug five foot in the ground an still finding stuff. The spot I've been digging I've pulled mostly stuff from the 1910 -1940 the deeper you dig the older the stuff. I've dug well over 100 bottle out of there already an able big enough out of the side of a hill that it's almost over my head. I've been going twice a day mostly in the morning an after noon sometimes at night. When it's not so hot. So that's what I've been working for the past mouth. The pics are some of what I've found the first ist a regular coke bottle it's a Christmas coke an the second run of that coke bottle dated dec 6 1923, Dr pepper Frome the same time the broken one is the social circle bottling works it would be worth 3-4 hundred in one piece. An 1900 colbot blue Emerson drug co. If your interested let me know. Cause I'm about to go in about an hour .


----------



## Flybutter (Aug 9, 2020)

I sent you a text, did you get it?


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 9, 2020)

Flybutter said:


> I sent you a text, did you get it?


Hey sorry I was still asleep this morning an spilt a drink on my phone need less to say I'm out a phone I have 4 phones around here but there different carriers still trying to find my old att phone to put my sim card in. It was way to hot today to really do anything. I just got back from down there to get all my batteries so I can change them for working at night. An I've done metal detecting an ive found more old coins walking around an looking then I have with that I have found some cool stuff with it. An some some stuff that could have killed me like a 30-06 round that was live I put my shovel right in to it an folded it in half. I dug up a rabies tag from 1954 I had never seen one an still have an the bullet around hear some where.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 9, 2020)

DlPsocialcirclega said:


> Hey sorry I was still asleep this morning an spilt a drink on my phone need less to say I'm out a phone I have 4 phones around here but there different carriers still trying to find my old att phone to put my sim card in. It was way to hot today to really do anything. I just got back from down there to get all my batteries so I can change them for working at night. An I've done metal detecting an ive found more old coins walking around an looking then I have with that I have found some cool stuff with it. An some some stuff that could have killed me like a 30-06 round that was live I put my shovel right in to it an folded it in half. I dug up a rabies tag from 1954 I had never seen one an still have an the bullet around hear some where. Here is the dig site the First one is where I found the bottling works an most of the older stuff. An the last to is the huge hole I've dug collecting bottles. The picture does not give it justice.


----------



## Flybutter (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm free Tuesday if you wanna pm me your location.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 9, 2020)

Shore but let me find this phone I don't want to post it on hear. I have an uncle that lives in Stockbridge from hear it's like 20 but that's if your riding with my other uncle his brother that is staying with me. Let's say he has a bad driving record and scares the hell out of me. You got a pin pointer with your metal detector?


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 9, 2020)

Flybutter said:


> I'm free Tuesday if you wanna pm me your location.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 9, 2020)

Sweet just found it it's on so text me I'll send you the location
I just found it I sent you a message


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Aug 9, 2020)

DlPsocialcirclega said:


> Sweet just found it it's on so text me I'll send you the location
> I just found it I sent you a message


Why do you have a northern Colorado area code?


----------



## Flybutter (Aug 10, 2020)

I had a pin pointer but left it in my mother in laws car when she came from out of town a couple weeks ago. Gonna have to buy a new one! I checked from my address to yours and it said 40 mins. Not too bad!


----------

